# BCA=Bicycle Corp. of America info anyone?



## drtunit (Sep 3, 2004)

I picked up a weird little bike and can't find any info on it so I am asking for any help...the bike is a cromo bmx style frame w/lugs, chrome bmx tubular fork, bmx riser bars, three speed Sturmey Archer hub w/drum brakes front and rear and 26" alu. rims and tires. According to the hubs and stamps on the lugs, the bike was probably made in 1980 or 1981. The badge on the headtube says "BCA Allentown, PA." I got the thing for the fork and wheels but now I am curious about the bike so anyone got any history?


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

BCA was an offshoot of Ross bikes. They had a plant in Allentown that folded in the early 80's, I think.
There's a discussion about the history here:
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=39115

I have two pink Ross 20" girls' "Polo Bikes" in mint condition if anybody's a collector.


----------



## drtunit (Sep 3, 2004)

Yeah, I found that thread on google. What I found interesting about this bike was that it was a hybrid early mountainbike with bmx influences...and drum brakes. I will post a picture today, maybe that will help.


----------



## drtunit (Sep 3, 2004)

Here are pics...any help?


----------

